# Sam from Trick r Treat



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, Im so excited to see the finished product, everything seems to be coming together


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

This is great! I love Trick r' Treat. And the sucker looks perfect.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

looks great!!


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

More pics! More!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha. Right now Im waiting for the additional funds to get the pajamas made.


----------

